# Stenciling Letters on Roof



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

Hi, This is my first post. Hopefully someone has experience with this one and can help me out. We have a contract to paint a large metal standing seam roof. We are using an elastomeric system. We have plenty of experience with this, and the job itself is no problem. However, our customer just threw us a curve and asked if we could give them an option to letter their business name across the roof. I have no clue how to do this, though I've seen plenty of roofs where it's been done. I'm guessing the letters would have to be 8'-10' tall. Can anyone (with experience) tell me how this is done? 

Thanks a ton!!

Steve


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Steve what system are you using? I am interested. Have you asked the manufacturer about "topcoating the elastomeric" or even coating the roof then with their product going back over it in the area that would be the lettering? I am sure they would jump on it.

Post up the system or company of the system though


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

Not sure yet, but we'll use the same elastomeric to topcoat the letters that we are using for the base. All three mfg's I'm considering offer deep colors that will suit our needs. I'm either using Uniflex (which I hate but put on the initial bid with an option to substitute), or Gaco, or National Polymer. I'll be deciding the final system soon.

I haven't spoken to any of the suppliers about lettering yet, but that's a good idea. They may have dealt with it - I would assume.

Thanks!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

we were looking to coat the entire roof of a GM plant here.. it was some outrageous number like 1.5 sq miles of roof. We checked out a bunch of companies to supply the coating.

we looked into 
Topps
Mulehyde
United Cool Roof Systems

They were the best bets for product. I would worry more with the ability to get the lettering on in the recoat time more than anything.

Can you get a pic of the roof from above? A satalite image? You could then figure out the size you would need and put it to scale on the roof from that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Topps is right up the road from my house. Bout 8 miles away. I will be going to them this week and setting down with them to get to know them and get partnered up with them. PM me when you get a chance, or email me at [email protected]


----------

